# Evan's First Hoo



## Reel EmergenSea (Jan 31, 2008)

Took out my 7 year old son hoping to catch his first wahoo. He is amazingliy good at helping me put out the spread, rig baits, etc.
We only had 3 hours to fish, but the seas were nice, so we made it out fairly quick. 

About 20 minutes into the troll, the port flat gets nailed, I clear the other three lines, and let Evan work his magic.

Once he got his first Hoo to the boat he said, "Dad, don't mess up the gaff shot!"


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Purdy! Nice hoo buddy...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish, is that a purple/black bonita?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on his first hoo!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Hoo, Congrats!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeet!!! nice first hoo! congrats!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Gotta love seeing kids catch a biggun!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That's really cool! Congrats!


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very neat!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WaHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Reel EmergenSea (Jan 31, 2008)

big rick...
yes that is a P/B bonita
we've been getting most of our hoos on islanders, but Evan told me that day "we should put a bonita out".
Guess he was right...


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great to see kids on the pelagics!! Great catch


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome man


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice! I was 41 before i got my first hoo!! lol gooooood eating! GG


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice one!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Nice wahoo for his first. So....what did he think of your gaffshot?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I bet both of you are very proud..!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a nice one, good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice hoo.... glade to see dad did not mess up the gaff shot... lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Classic"Dad don't mess up the gaff shot"! glad to see Dad did his part.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i have still yet to catch one....i feel ashamed lol


----------

